# More accuracy fo ruger m77



## whitetailmonster (May 13, 2009)

Trophy Specialist said:


> I've got three Ruger M77 stainless like yours (22, 270, 338). Ruger's triggers are notorious for being extreemly heavy and crappy. Before you replace the trigger, consider getting the gun worked over by Mag Na Port, which will likely cost less and get you better results. I took all three of my Rugers there for trigger jobs and barrel work. They all now shoot 1" (or better) groups at 100 yards.


What barrel work did you get done?


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

whitetailmonster said:


> What barrel work did you get done?


On the .338 Win. Mag. I had a Mag Na Brake installed. I target shoot with the brake on and replace it with a thread protector for hunting. The .270 is my wife's gun and she had the same treatment to that gun. The 22 had the crown worked on. All the guns got a trigger job and they do a very good one there, which IMHO is where the real accuracy comes from. All of them break at 2.5 pounds. Very crisp with no creep. From the factory, all thos Rugers pulled at around 6 pounds and were just terrible. I highly recomend talking to Ken Kelly there to discuss your problems. He's a real pro.


----------



## gooseboy (Jul 11, 2008)

bigsablemike said:


> whitetailmonster said:
> 
> 
> > it may just not like core lokts.my 7mm savage hates them.i personally would shoot the 160 accubonds.the money youre saving with the core lokts will be eaten up by the trigger and all the other crap.beside 1.5 inch groups are more than sufficient.
> ...


----------

